

Ask HN: Please Review my Web App: DealFan.com - kbrower
http://www.dealfan.com

======
pedalpete
decently clean, and super easy to understand. I think it would be REALLY nice
to have categories, as browsing all deals can get a bit much.

Really nice start Kris.

I assume you'll be adding a way for people to sign-up/sign-in and vote up the
deals? I don't see that on the site right now.

This may be a good place to implement facebook connect, as you'll get a nice
viral push as well.

~~~
kbrower
Categories are definitely on the way. I don't know if I want people to have to
sign up/in for anything, but I am all for viral pushes.

~~~
pedalpete
Oh, then maybe I missed how I can up vote a deal and become a fan. Or have you
got some algorithm to figure out the popularity of a deal.

------
kadder
nice n simple UI. But i cant post a deal i found somewhere ? or create my own
deal

